# Too early for pike fishing???



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering....I know Pike are a cold water fish. I also know they eat heavily before and after spawning. My question is, is it too early to go Pike fishing? It is going to be in the mid 60's on Sunday and I thought I might give it a try. What do you think?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Its not too early. Caught a few in Feb. Right around this time of year is when they start to feed heavily. Use big chubs or size HJ14 husky jerks.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

not too early, caught 3 today only landed 2, snapped my 6 lb test line at the shore. the landed one was about 30 inches. caught on 1/8 oz jig with 2 inch chart twister tail.


----------



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

What areas are you fishing? Shallow bays, breaks, etc??? I am heading out in the AM!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

sauguy said:


> not too early, caught 3 today only landed 2, snapped my 6 lb test line at the shore. the landed one was about 30 inches. caught on 1/8 oz jig with 2 inch chart twister tail.


where did you get those at???


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

tusc river and any tribs that run into it.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I caught two about 3 weeks ago on the cuyahoga! both on a jig with a fluke moving real slow! not much of a fight kinda rolled around on the top but they did hit about 5 feet away from me!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I know some guys that start fishing them right at ice out. It's never to early to fish pike!

CG


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i hear guys telling me that now is the bast time to go for them and them i have poeple telling me to wait


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> I know some guys that start fishing them right at ice out. It's never to early to fish pike!
> 
> CG


agreed....and many guys do very well through the ice. its never too early.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that could be why i hear guy do better.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

to quote jack kieser Pike are much more active in jan then july


----------

